# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Picote

## Chusa

Embalse situado en el rio Duero situado aguas abajo del embalse de Miranda, marca la frontera de España y Portugal en la provincia de zamora

----------


## Chusa

Fotos del embalse de Picote se puede ver que hay una pared de hormigon justo por encima del muro de la presa ese muro esta porque estan ampliando la central y hay sera la toma de la nueva turbina

----------


## F. Lázaro

Creo que no es necesario traducirlo  :Embarrassment: , pero si alguien lo quiere traducido mejor, que lo diga y lo traduzco  :Wink: 

LOCALIZAÇÃO

Distrito - Bragança
Concelho - Miranda do Douro
Local - Barrocal do Douro
Bacia Hidrográfica - Douro 
Linha de Água - Rio Douro

DADOS GERAIS

Promotor - CPPE, Cª. P. de Prod. de Electricidade, SA
Dono de Obra (RSB) - CPPE
Projectista - Hidro Eléctrica do Douro/Hidro Eléctrica do Zêzere
Construtor - ETELI/OPCA
Ano de Projecto - 1953
Ano de Conclusão - 1958

CARACTERÍSTICAS HIDROLÓGICAS

Área da Bacia Hidrográfica - 63750 km2
Precipitação média anual - 582 mm
Caudal integral médio anual - 3393300 x 1000 m3
Caudal de cheia - 11000 m3/s
Período de retorno - 1000 anos

CARACTERÍSTICAS DA BARRAGEM
Betão - Arco
Altura acima da fundação - 100 m
Cota do coroamento - 480 m
Comprimento do coroamento - 139 m
Largura do coroamento - 3,45 m
Fundação - Granito
Volume de betão - 205 x 1000 m3

CARACTERÍSTICAS DA ALBUFEIRA

Área inundada ao NPA - 2440 x 1000m2
Capacidade total - 63000 x 1000m3
Capacidade útil - 13430 x 1000m3
Volume morto - 
Nível de pleno armazenamento (NPA) - 471 m
Nível de máxima cheia (NMC) - 478 m

DESCARREGADOR DE CHEIAS

Localização - No corpo da barragem
Tipo de controlo - Controlado
Tipo de descarregador - Sobre a barragem
Cota da crista da soleira - 462,85 m
Desenvolvimento da soleira - 80 m
Comportas - 4 comportas segmento
Caudal máximo descarregado - 11000 m3/s
Dissipação de energia - Bacia de dissipação

DESCARGA DE FUNDO

Localização - Margem direita
Tipo - Em túnel blindado
Secção da conduta - d:5,50m=23,76m2
Caudal máximo - 600 m3/s
Controlo a montante - Não
Controlo a jusante - Sim
Dissipação de energia - Trampolim

CENTRAL HIDROELÉCTRICA

Tipo de central - Subterrânea a fio de água
Nº de grupos instalados - 3
Tipo de grupos - Francis
Potência total Instalada - 180 MW
Energia produzida em ano médio - 1038 GWh

Fuente: http://cnpgb.inag.pt/gr_barragens/gb...icoteficha.htm

----------


## F. Lázaro

Planta:



Alzado:


Perfil:


Fuente: http://cnpgb.inag.pt/gr_barragens/gb.../Picotedes.htm

----------


## Chusa

Esta presa esta siemdo ampliada alguien sabria de donde sacar los datos de la nueva turbina que van a instalar

----------


## Chusa

El unico dato q e encontrado de la ampliacion es q la turbina tendra 240mw lo escontre aqui http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/coma...es/215030.html

----------


## jlois

Viendo las excelentes vistas de Chusa, me ha recordado mi paso por esa zona el año pasado cuando estaba la presa en plenas obras de ampliación, yo me acerqué un poco más jejeje...aunque el lugar era muy expuesto y de una enorme verticalidad, pero mereció la pena contemplar aquel espectáculo.

[IMG][/IMG]

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Para esas vistas,como si hay que escalar sin protección :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Gracias por este impresionante imagen.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fantástica captura Jose Luis, muy buena, muchas gracias por compartirla  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Chusa

Datos y fotos de la ampliacion de la presa de Picote sacadas de la pagina de la empresa que esta llebando a cabo esta ampliacion http://www.a-nossa-energia.edp.pt/ce...e=info_tecnica

----------

